# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  چند تا برنامه مشهور که با سی شارپ نوشته شده باشن؟؟

## jd.mn98

سلام دوستان
من با سی شارپ کار میکنم و خیلی بهش علاقه دارم ولی یه سوال دارم ،
برنامه های مشهوری که من دیدم مثل مرورگر ها نرم افزار های مهندسی و ... اکثرا با C++‎ یا java یا پایتون و دلفی و یا تلفیقی از اینها ساخته شدن.
میخواستم بپرسم برنامه ای سراغ دارید که با سی شارپ ساخته شده باشه و مشهور باشه که یکم امیدوار بشم :لبخند گشاده!: 
در ضمن برنامه هایی که برای اندروید یا ios با سی شارپ نوشته شده باشن هم اگه میشناسید معرفی کنید.

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

برنامه هایی که با سی شارپ می نویسن بیشتر برنامه های سازمانی هست.به خاطر سادگی و کم هزینه بودن توسعه.ایران و خارج وضع همینه
اون برنامه هایی که می بینی از سی یا سی++ یا هرچی استفاده می کنن به خاطر اینه که برای کارشون دلیل دارن. performance,stability,low level operations می تونه جز دلایل باشه
اونایی که با جاوا می نویسن.بخاطر اینه که برنامه شون cross platform باشه.
به هرحال اینجا چندتا برنامه هست که با سی شارپ نوشته شده

----------


## alians80

سلام دوست عزیز
نظر شخصی من اینه که اگه می خواهید نرم افزار های خیلی بزرگ بنویسید و کسبب در آمد کنید و همچنین دوست ندارید که براحتی نرم افزارتو کرک نشه هرگز با .NET برنامه نویسی نکنید چون براحتی میشه با Dot Net Reflector کرکشون کرد البته میشه یه ذره نرم افزارو با Smart Asembely رمز نگاری کرد ولی بازم خیلی راحت میشه با Dot net Reflector کرکش کرد و حتی نرم افزارو به نام کس دیگری منتشر کرد.من خودم قبلا با سی شارپ کار می کردم ، خیلی هم دوستش داشتم ولی وقتی با Dot net reflector آشــــــنا شدم کاملا از سی شارپ قطع امید کردم و به پلاس روی آوردم. بنظر من با سی پلاس برنامه نویسی کنی کارت خیلی راحت تر میشه :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## reza_noei

سلام 

به نظر من اینکه برای شروع یک پروژه بزرگ از سی شارپ شروع کنید خوبه. شما خیلی مسائل رو آماده در دست دارید. dot net reflector رو که دوست عزیزمون اشاره کردند رو آشنایی کامل باهاش ندارم.
ولی در هر حال شما در شروع ممکنه علاقه نداشته باشید که بدونید کلاس کنترل button چطور نوشته شده و ..... . پس ابتدا غایت برنامه برای شما مهمه چه به سی شارپ نوشته شده باشه و چه به سی پلاس پلاس 
در آینده شما نیاز خواهید داشت که از امکانات سطح پاپین تری استفاده کنید. امکاناتی به شما سرعت بالاتر انعطاف پذیری بالاتر و قدرت بیشتری بده شما اصل کارتون با سی شارپ یا زبان دیگری انجام شده پس فقط نیاز دارید که اون برنامه رو به چهارچوبی (framework)‌منتقل کنید که به شما قدرت مانور بیشتر بده پس میبینیم که بسیاری از برنامه های غول پیکر چارچوب های مخصوص خود را دارند. و صد البته برای به قدرت رسیدن اون چارچوب زمان بسیاری را صرف کرده اند. ابنکه شما از سی شارپ شروع کنید کسی شما رو سرزنش نمیکنه سی شارپ مجموعه آماده ای از امکانات است که در آینده (زمانی که در امر برنامه نویسی قدرت پیدا کردید)‌ میتواند الگوی خوبی برای شما باشد.

موفق باشید

----------

